# I think I had my first seizure? If anyone has seizures plz help



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

So about two weeks ago I was trying to take a nap because I didn't sleep well the night before, in about a half hour of laying down. It came on slowly and felt like I was being electrocuted, my ears could hear electricity and I tried to fight it but eventually I had to give in, as soon as I stop fighting it, it completely took me over. It felt like my body was cramping up and I felt as if I was abducted. It felt as if some was try pull my soul out of me. As soon as I snapped out of it I was freaked out the rest of day. So all was good for the last two weeks or whatnot. Then it happen to me again last night but this time it was worse. This time the noise was louder and I tried to fight it again but this time there was no way I stood a chance. This time when I let go, I seriously thought I was going to die, and I heard voices this time. When I let go, the noise stopped and it was dead silent other then the voice or voices. I felt that my soul was half way out of my body this time, and somehow I fought it and came back, then the noise came back and stayed for about 5 minutes, just a loud ringing. I dont know what to do, I have money but hate doctors and don't have insurance. I am somewhat healthy other then smoking and drinking. I suffer from insomnia real bad and wasnt eating super healty the last couple of days. I looked up on the internet and it resembles a seizure but not entirely. Then I read some lady talking about astro projections and her case seem way more like mine. So I'm really confused and looking to find someone that has seizures to perhaps verify that is what I am experiencing.

P.S something that happen last night was my stomach started cramping about a hour and a half before, I puked pretty good but I also had some wierd stuff and also after the seizure or whatever my mouth went completely dry, I think I read that people who have seizures basically drool.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Nov 6, 2014)

hey bro, don't have any advice on seizure symptoms. Although ive seen my buddy have a pretty bad one after too many pills up the nose and booze. Wont get into the details but hes ok nowadays

If you hate doctors maybe try a naturopath doctor? they are more expensive but they are generally way cooler people, way more concerned for your well being, and doesnt require insurance. Just a thought

Stay Positive!


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea sounds scary as fuck if you ask me lol dont know if its seizures but sounds scary I might be trippin but when I was a kid I had this scary ass thing happen.
I woke up oyt of sleep feeling very scared but was unable to move or barely let out a whisper. I tried to fight it but nothing happened so I just closed my eyes and tried to go back to sleep.

dont know what its was but was freaky shit some people

say that when you astro project and your body wakes up your "soul" is out for a joyride but your body is stuck in park they say you try to wake up before your "soul" made it back in lol dunno if thats thr truth or not but was scary

I would definitely let someone know that can at least check in on you


----------



## butsack (Nov 6, 2014)

could this have anything to do with that PCP you took?
but seriously, don't tell DMV, they will take your license.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> hey bro, don't have any advice on seizure symptoms. Although ive seen my buddy have a pretty bad one after too many pills up the nose and booze. Wont get into the details but hes ok nowadays
> 
> If you hate doctors maybe try a naturopath doctor? they are more expensive but they are generally way cooler people, way more concerned for your well being, and doesnt require insurance. Just a thought
> 
> Stay Positive!


Yeah I was sober when it happen both times. I don't think it's serious enough yet if it gets worse then I might have to go to the doctors. But I do not believe there is much they can do.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Dont tell them about the voices unless they say are you hearing voices 
they might commit you lol


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea sounds scary as fuck if you ask me lol dont know if its seizures but sounds scary I might be trippin but when I was a kid I had this scary ass thing happen.
> I woke up oyt of sleep feeling very scared but was unable to move or barely let out a whisper. I tried to fight it but nothing happened so I just closed my eyes and tried to go back to sleep.
> 
> dont know what its was but was freaky shit some people
> ...


Dude I have awoken in the same exact state when I was a kit, and a couple times I hallucinate. I saw a giant evil clown type humaniod. Woke up to it, couldn't speak, very confused, super terrified. 

But I wasn't so scared I couldn't talk, I physically couldn't make the words. Sometimes I'd be paralyzed.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

Get a cat scan on yer noggin. May be brain cancer or a bleed. Head trauma can cause one to have chronic seizures often worsened by stress or illness.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea sounds scary as fuck if you ask me lol dont know if its seizures but sounds scary I might be trippin but when I was a kid I had this scary ass thing happen.
> I woke up oyt of sleep feeling very scared but was unable to move or barely let out a whisper. I tried to fight it but nothing happened so I just closed my eyes and tried to go back to sleep.
> 
> dont know what its was but was freaky shit some people
> ...


Well it seems more like astro projection to me, I thought that was kinda fairy tail shit, but then again I am very spiritual but hate religion and I have ate my fair share of psychedelics and do feel that my third eye is open. But I do not know anything, this is beyond me and maybe even the doctors.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Dude I have awoken in the same exact state when I was a kit, and a couple times I hallucinate. I saw a giant evil clown type humaniod. Woke up to it, couldn't speak, very confused, super terrified.
> 
> But I wasn't so scared I couldn't talk, I physically couldn't make the words. Sometimes I'd be paralyzed.


Yea I didnt see anything but yea that sounds scary as fuck too but then again. I couldn't move so he could a been somewhere I couldnt see lol


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Nov 6, 2014)

I


Cold$moke said:


> Yea I didnt see anything but yea that sounds scary as fuck too but then again. I couldn't move so he could a been somewhere I couldnt see lol


Huh, well I'm glad to have finally met someone with a similar experience.

So fucked lol I havnt thought about it since I was younger but for some reason that reminded me


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

Seizure symptoms vary depending on the parts of the brain affected.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

butsack said:


> could this have anything to do with that PCP you took?
> but seriously, don't tell DMV, they will take your license.


Lol, that was a long time ago. And yeah my license has been long gone for awhile, I refuse to pay them anything. I have money for my bail and my repo. Lol


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> I
> 
> Huh, well I'm glad to have finally met someone with a similar experience.
> 
> So fucked lol I havnt thought about it since I was younger but for some reason that reminded me


Yeah it's like what he said.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Well it seems more like astro projection to me, I thought that was kinda fairy tail shit, but then again I am very spiritual but hate religion and I have ate my fair share of psychedelics and do feel that my third eye is open. But I do not know anything, this is beyond me and maybe even the doctors.


Same on having an eye opener .
when I was a kid as sad as it sounds I tied to do it and I think I did it once but could have been just a cool dream.

but some guy on that conspiracy theories radio guy art bell (I was like 13 lol)
ne way he had a guy on that tried to te3ll you how and its very specific you have to know like exactly. Where you want to go and how to get there it was wierd like I said I think 1 time but ciulda been a dream


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Also I couldnt speak cause of paralysis not fear although the paralysis made me scared


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Nov 6, 2014)

Astral projection shouldn't be painful, violent, from what I've read, which is only a few writings byalistair crowleys, you have to be in an intensely deep trance or reach a certain state called Samadhi or something which is like spiritual oness with the universe basically


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Get a cat scan on yer noggin. May be brain cancer or a bleed. Head trauma can cause one to have chronic seizures often worsened by stress or illness.


If it happens again, that's what I am doing. I am kinda concerned about my insomnia may actually be due from something else.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

Might not wait, damage could be happening with time untreated.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Same on having an eye opener .
> when I was a kid as sad as it sounds I tied to do it and I think I did it once but could have been just a cool dream.
> 
> but some guy on that conspiracy theories radio guy art bell (I was like 13 lol)
> ne way he had a guy on that tried to te3ll you how and its very specific you have to know like exactly. Where you want to go and how to get there it was wierd like I said I think 1 time but ciulda been a dream


Definitely wasn't a dream.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

The neurologist told my wife that each seizure did a little permanent damage. I believe it because she got worse.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Astral projection shouldn't be painful, violent, from what I've read, which is only a few writings byalistair crowleys, you have to be in an intensely deep trance or reach a certain state called Samadhi or something which is like spiritual oness with the universe basically


Yea the guys basically said to be very relaxed and lie in bed and with your minds eye imagine you going down a long dark road and imagine its on the way to your destination

honestly I dont know if it was a dream 
where I woke paralyzed that was def not a dream


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 6, 2014)

damnit now km tripping and im the only one upstairs lol in a older buildings with a grow tent in a spare bedroom bad enough I get chills odd that it replaced chills with ghouls with WIndowphone auto correct crepppy I'm out this one got enough to stressing over lol but creepy stories I relate to a few I feel my mind wonders like the flash with ADHD and other problems in working on eliminating but I'm feel the feels like when I see something it feels like my body goes to it and back tonjamrbme the other peace of the ouzzle


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok so I just found this on astral projections this is 100% the way I felt.
10 MUST KNOW Astral Projection symptoms
1. Vibrations
Vibrations are probably the most common of all pre-Projection sensations, and you should be fully prepared for it.
You might feel as if a part, or all of your body begins to "vibrate". These vibrations normally start slow and gradually intensify. If you experience this for the first time, you might get startled and feel that your entire body is being electrocuted from head to toe! Although the vibrations can be very intense, they are not physical vibrations because nothing physically vibrates.
Vibrations are a sure-shot indication that you are very close to a successful Astral Projection..

2. Sleep Paralysis / Catalepsy
Sleep Paralysis or Catalepsy is another very common symptom that you might experience during your Astral projection practice.
Sleep Paralysis is a state when you may suddenly find yourself unable to move or speak.
Your physical body will feel so completely "paralyzed" that you simply cannot seem to budge any part of your body at all.
If you don't know what's going on, it can be quite scary. But do not be alarmed when this occurs because this condition is perfectly safe. Astral
Paralysis means you are very close to the actual exit.

3. Buzzing And Other Sounds
Most common sounds that you can hear are buzzing; whooshing, rushing, roaring, explosions or bird squawking, a chime being struck, knocking,
thumping, voices of people conversing with each other, gunshot, loud bell.
Out of all these, buzzing seems to be a very common pre-Astral Projection symptom and can intensify so much that you feel there are hundred helicopters in your ears!
These sounds are temporary and subside once the separation process is complete.
Recognition of such sounds is an important step because they prove to you that you are on track.

4. Visual Hallucinations
While practicing, you may also see geometric patterns, pulsating colors and lights, specific scenes, visions of paradise or hell or anything imaginable.

5. Rapid Heart Rate
Rapid heartbeat is a very common pre-Projection symptom.
The exact reason for this is unknown. But probably the racing-heart phenomenon is because of the opening up of the heart Chakra. Or maybe it is a side effect of fear or excitement. Either case, you need to remain passive and calm.

6. Breathing Changes
This is an apparent shortness of breath. You need to keep cool and the feeling would soon subside.

7. Movement Sensations
You may experience sensations of dizziness, vertigo, falling or flying up at great speeds, rocking or even swaying. These occur because it is the start
of the Astral Projection sequence as the Astral body starts to separate from the physical. A very positive symptom proving that your Astral body has "loosened" from the physical confines!

8. Weight Changes
Changes in feeling of weight can occur.
You may suddenly feel that your body has become very heavy. Or you may feel very light, as if you are weightless.

9. Proportion Changes
You may also feel that your body is changing in proportion. You might have the sensation that you are growing or shrinking in size.

10. Temperature Changes
This is again a very common phenomenon. Your body temperature might drop and you will feel a cool breeze blowing over you.

People are different. Therefore, the sensations you experience will be based on your personality and individuality. The intensity of some of these
sensations will vary from person to person.
Each Projection attempt may yield different sensations, in a different sequence. These were some of the sensations you might come across. There are many more. Just be aware of them so that next time you experience something similar, you know you are on the right track!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2014)

The only way you'll know for sure is if you see a doctor

I'd recommend you don't take the advice of people on the internet with no medical training, it sounds like it could be a pretty serious issue, and from what I know of neurology, which isn't much, it sounds like it could be anything from a brain tumor to epilepsy, go get yourself checked, man


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2014)

I used to talk to a guy who practiced astral projection and he said it took him months to reach a state like that, that was after active practice every day


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I used to talk to a guy who practiced astral projection and he said it took him months to reach a state like that, that was after active practice every day


And for all we know they might be self inducing themselves into partial seizure.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

My last "ASStral projection" was rather effortless.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 6, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> My last "ASStral projection" was rather effortless.


Lmfao


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

I want to learn this astral projection, then I could check my plants from the titty bar.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I want to learn this astral projection, then I could check my plants from the titty bar.


On second thought, save a ton of singles by checking the titty bar from the grow, ride for free.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I used to talk to a guy who practiced astral projection and he said it took him months to reach a state like that, that was after active practice every day


I know I gave up on it after a few weeks of trying lol
but after odanks post it seems mabey I was close to start getting that sleep paralysis only hapend mabey twice once for sure that is a vivd memory


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I know I gave up on it after a few weeks of trying lol
> but after odanks post it seems mabey I was close to start getting that sleep paralysis only hapend mabey twice once for sure that is a vivd memory


What happened?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What happened?


I tried doin like the guy said and I think I went somewhere one time but seemed more like a dream so I just kinda gave up on it but man the dream was realistic as hell but mabey thats what my mind wanted me to think.
I do know I have had the sleep paralysis thing once or twice and I did not enjoy it lol but prolly cause I thought it was more like possession realated didnt think it was astro related or I woulndt have been so scerrrd lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought I was getting harrassed by bad things lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I tried doin like the guy said and I think I went somewhere one time but seemed more like a dream so I just kinda gave up on it but man the dream was realistic as hell but mabey thats what my mind wanted me to think.
> I do know I have had the sleep paralysis thing once or twice and I did not enjoy it lol but prolly cause I thought it was more like possession realated didnt think it was astro related or I woulndt have been so scerrrd lol


Do you believe in God, spirits & the afterlife, things like that?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you believe in God, spirits & the afterlife, things like that?


Now that is a good question yes and no
im a very logical and sci type yet unsure yes I was rasied with religion not bible thumper by any means but was baptize d and all that but havent gone since I was about 17 or so But I believe weird shit can happen but I think its more peoples will pwer then anything
I guess im still unsure why do you ask


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> why do you ask


I asked because your post seemed like you were answering it from a position of faith

I was raised in a religious household as well

What kind of weird shit do you think can happen, and what do you mean by peoples will power?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

I think certain wills comand different things like luck for instance that kind of thing or if you are into believing you could "feed your fears" 

as too the religion im uncertain for certain reasons that I really did not want to bring here lol 

heres an example I believe in science yet science itself often proves itself wrong at times 
confused I sure am lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

But I do Believe in karma but mabey its not karma mabey its your conscience inside "willing" your self to have good or bad karma lol 
im horrible at these discussions


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 6, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Ok so I just found this on astral projections this is 100% the way I felt.
> 10 MUST KNOW Astral Projection symptoms
> 1. Vibrations
> Vibrations are probably the most common of all pre-Projection sensations, and you should be fully prepared for it.
> ...




I always just thought it was part off ADHD but I feel that 5-6 times a day I always ask my wife if she hears try the tv in downstairs and its just me sksi I always get the locked vibration and followed by a release with chills.. Could you break it down in lamens terms on what your doing or feeling before I send my mind a Google overload and add more stress wondering if this one or that one and so forth


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 6, 2014)

also gotta agree with coldsmoke i think its all mind over matter when i was in service i had tough time communicating with people i cant explain my mind or feelings they sayim crazy III predict things off the wall accurately hand to god this next story. A few December ago I was shot and my wife and I young couple that had fun and new how to finance thingsee wanted had hit a brick in road after that we were broke friends stepped back since cop was involved police reports etc. She came home told me I got you a small Christmas gift I instantly said Ted she freaked out but when people talk me ir whenim reading in my mind I already know whatim looking for or if I'm doing something it seems like I've done it before and I'm watching myself do it again.. And like coldsmoke said its the will . People always doing miraculously things maybe its science maybe its god who knows but let's be grateful that they happen in the first place. If you can learn to control it awesome I somehow was able to go back to work 3 days after getting shot point blank range with 25 though the chest into the collar bone still there how i was able to return that fast i have bo clue but i knew i had to and i still dint know what told me to go back so quikly but in glad i did..


----------



## texasjack (Nov 6, 2014)

My mom started getting seizures one day. Turns out she had a brain tumor.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 9, 2014)

Your health is not something to toy with. Go to a neurologist and ask your questions. I have them and you can die very easy from them.... If you fall and hit your head, if you have one in the shower you can drowned in one inch of water. If your driving you could kill others and what then? live your life in JAIL!! Hope your scared now because you should be, this in MAJOR! Now I have been going to the docs for about 35 years and they tell me CBDs and LOTS of them help. I take a lot less meds because I grow a super high CBD strain that I put in bread, butter, oils and anything else I can.

Dude, i would be happy to chat with you any time, i found it hurt to except I had them and they cramped my life still but I learned to deal and live with them with the help of a few GREAT doctors. I have contacts in 8 states I've lived in for great neurologist and would be happy to help you find one. I found the best way to get a good doc is to ask another good one.

IM me if you need numbers, DO NOT take this lite dude, it's your life you are chatting about...

Peace


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)

Dank you and 'thatguy' may be having blood sugar issues, combined with WEED, I wldnt rule that out my dudes..


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 15, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> So about two weeks ago I was trying to take a nap because I didn't sleep well the night before, in about a half hour of laying down. It came on slowly and felt like I was being electrocuted, my ears could hear electricity and I tried to fight it but eventually I had to give in, as soon as I stop fighting it, it completely took me over. It felt like my body was cramping up and I felt as if I was abducted. It felt as if some was try pull my soul out of me. As soon as I snapped out of it I was freaked out the rest of day. So all was good for the last two weeks or whatnot. Then it happen to me again last night but this time it was worse. This time the noise was louder and I tried to fight it again but this time there was no way I stood a chance. This time when I let go, I seriously thought I was going to die, and I heard voices this time. When I let go, the noise stopped and it was dead silent other then the voice or voices. I felt that my soul was half way out of my body this time, and somehow I fought it and came back, then the noise came back and stayed for about 5 minutes, just a loud ringing. I dont know what to do, I have money but hate doctors and don't have insurance. I am somewhat healthy other then smoking and drinking. I suffer from insomnia real bad and wasnt eating super healty the last couple of days. I looked up on the internet and it resembles a seizure but not entirely. Then I read some lady talking about astro projections and her case seem way more like mine. So I'm really confused and looking to find someone that has seizures to perhaps verify that is what I am experiencing.
> 
> P.S something that happen last night was my stomach started cramping about a hour and a half before, I puked pretty good but I also had some wierd stuff and also after the seizure or whatever my mouth went completely dry, I think I read that people who have seizures basically drool.


Hey I know how scary seizures can be. These "brain zaps" I had all the time. Right when falling alseep. 

I had a gran mal siezure which was induced by withdraws from opiates or benzo. I was sober for 10 days being careful ! I leaned cold turkey should only be used with cigarettes.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 15, 2014)

Also the bad ones are when you wake up with paramedics over ya! Go to a doc I agree !


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

I just talked to my Doctor about seizure dis-order. Someone said they smelled something very bad, and said it was me. It is a smell associated with lung cancer or an internal stomach wound. So, my Doctor saw me immediately within a few hours. With my history, we are extremely cautious. But, no smell detected by him and 2 nurses. And a full thorax x-ray showed nothing.

He said that seizure sickness, can make all kinds of perception abnormalities, including smell. He didn't say that was the person's problem. The person has other problems, but probably not that.

See a Doctor, but be prepared to lose your drivers license if you do have seizures.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 16, 2014)

Amen, lost mine @ 19 and haven't had one since. Where i live you have to go 5 years without an issue to drive.
They have to report it to the state and 3 days later a State Trooper came to my house and removed the tags from my truck. I told them "what the hell dude, I paid for them!" He just got in his car and drove away!

I want to move to a state where I can get CBD's or find a strain that I can grow. 
Anyone got any ides on strains beside Charlotte's Web?

Peace


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

SlowToker said:


> Amen, lost mine @ 19 and haven't had one since. Where i live you have to go 5 years without an issue to drive.
> They have to report it to the state and 3 days later a State Trooper came to my house and removed the tags from my truck. I told them "what the hell dude, I paid for them!" He just got in his car and drove away!
> 
> I want to move to a state where I can get CBD's or find a strain that I can grow.
> ...


You need to be in CA, WA, CO, OR


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Nov 16, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> So about two weeks ago I was trying to take a nap because I didn't sleep well the night before, in about a half hour of laying down. It came on slowly and felt like I was being electrocuted, my ears could hear electricity and I tried to fight it but eventually I had to give in, as soon as I stop fighting it, it completely took me over. It felt like my body was cramping up and I felt as if I was abducted. It felt as if some was try pull my soul out of me. As soon as I snapped out of it I was freaked out the rest of day. So all was good for the last two weeks or whatnot. Then it happen to me again last night but this time it was worse. This time the noise was louder and I tried to fight it again but this time there was no way I stood a chance. This time when I let go, I seriously thought I was going to die, and I heard voices this time. When I let go, the noise stopped and it was dead silent other then the voice or voices. I felt that my soul was half way out of my body this time, and somehow I fought it and came back, then the noise came back and stayed for about 5 minutes, just a loud ringing. I dont know what to do, I have money but hate doctors and don't have insurance. I am somewhat healthy other then smoking and drinking. I suffer from insomnia real bad and wasnt eating super healty the last couple of days. I looked up on the internet and it resembles a seizure but not entirely. Then I read some lady talking about astro projections and her case seem way more like mine. So I'm really confused and looking to find someone that has seizures to perhaps verify that is what I am experiencing.
> 
> P.S something that happen last night was my stomach started cramping about a hour and a half before, I puked pretty good but I also had some wierd stuff and also after the seizure or whatever my mouth went completely dry, I think I read that people who have seizures basically drool.


Sounds like anxiety. Is shit stressing you out?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Ok so I just found this on astral projections this is 100% the way I felt.
> 10 MUST KNOW Astral Projection symptoms
> 1. Vibrations
> Vibrations are probably the most common of all pre-Projection sensations, and you should be fully prepared for it.
> ...


Dude.. You are sleeping but your eyes are open so you can see..specters..noises..paralysis..in other words you are dreaming awake..sleep paralysis many people ave experienced this including myself..doesn't seem possible and I gotta disagree on the astral projection angle..


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> You need to be in CA, WA, CO, OR


But CBD's are legal in all 50 states in oils with only trace amounts of THC. Even in the South were smoking weed is like killing someone. I'd love to live in a place were you can do anything you want BUT I can't live in the cold due to my health and can't live in Southern Caly, way to many people.

Was hoping to just fine seeds and I figured you guys would be the ones to know this.

Thanks for the feed back.

Peace


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2014)

i knew a member here..tweeker..who did that also while not doing meth..sleep paralysis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis

EDIT: if you do end up at the doctors..dude..*DO NOT* tell them you are hearing voices..that combined with the devils lettuce?..that's the sure way to Baker Act.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_Mental_Health_Act


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2014)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Hey I know how scary seizures can be. These "brain zaps" I had all the time. Right when falling alseep.
> 
> I had a gran mal siezure which was induced by withdraws from opiates or benzo. I was sober for 10 days being careful ! I leaned cold turkey should only be used with cigarettes.


damn dude..what about suboxone on the outpatient?..should've never done CT especially from benzos..that's asking for seizure.


----------



## Doer (Nov 17, 2014)

SlowToker said:


> But CBD's are legal in all 50 states in oils with only trace amounts of THC. Even in the South were smoking weed is like killing someone. I'd love to live in a place were you can do anything you want BUT I can't live in the cold due to my health and can't live in Southern Caly, way to many people.
> 
> Was hoping to just fine seeds and I figured you guys would be the ones to know this.
> 
> ...


Well,Jamican Lion. is big CBD If you can get that, you won't need anything else. It is 24% THC and often +6% CBD.


----------



## Doer (Nov 17, 2014)

You need the central valley of CA or the lower mountain hills of the Sierra Madras I hear you about the people. But Central valley has more cows than people.







Sunrise at the Dairy


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 17, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> damn dude..what about suboxone on the outpatient?..should've never done CT especially from benzos..that's asking for seizure.


Tried suboxone. Lost my insurance so had little choice as my doc wouldn't see me anymore and I refuse to buy pharms on the street


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 19, 2014)

Doer said:


> Well,Jamican Lion. is big CBD If you can get that, you won't need anything else. It is 24% THC and often +6% CBD.


Thanks dude, I really appreciate the info, I'll start looking and asking around.

Peace


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 19, 2014)

Doer said:


> You need the central valley of CA or the lower mountain hills of the Sierra Madras I hear you about the people. But Central valley has more cows than people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Caly has many strange laws, so is Medical legal all over Caly or just some places?
I also wonder why Caly was the first state to have medical in 1994 but why are they so far behind on legalization?
I would have bet money they would be first and never dream Colorado would lead the charge.

I'll Google that are and see what I can find. I need little to live on but must have Internet access for my friends over seas.

Peace


----------



## Doer (Nov 19, 2014)

SlowToker said:


> I know Caly has many strange laws, so is Medical legal all over Caly or just some places?
> I also wonder why Caly was the first state to have medical in 1994 but why are they so far behind on legalization?
> I would have bet money they would be first and never dream Colorado would lead the charge.
> 
> ...


We don't want legalization. We don't want the weirdness we see already with the DUI rules coming up as a backlash. IAC, All but 2 counties have adopted compassion rules. So, the home delivery aspect is active over most all CA.

The 9th Federal Circuit Court has already ruled Senate Bll SB420 is un-constitutional based on the FACT FINDING of the Court. You can't limit my planting to only 8 bloomers.

So, we are ahead and remain ahead of the hippies vs do gooders War, that has screwed this up in other States.

Here we are relaxed and city by city for the walk in clinics. We don't invite the hippies.

Hippy joints and black light smoke dens are closed by the 100s every year.

We are ahead and will still have Compassion after CO and WA outlaw this again.

OR is good to go, I think but the hippies are in charge right now and there will be backlash and consequence when the PUBs get the traction again in the Fed.

Nothing much exciting happens here about this. It is a divided State politically, like FL. But, we all (52%) get stoned whenever we want to. And we simply say nothing and tell no one.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 20, 2014)

OK, that is good information to know. I guess you have a great point about legislation however I'm watching DC because if it does go there is no stopping it anywhere. We almost had medical here in Florida and we would have won if it was a presidential election. The young people just didn't support it because they were uninformed or lazy, not sure which one. 

As for DUI doesn't that count any and all drugs period or do you get a pass for being a medical patent?
Sorry I can't really talk on your level because Caly seems to be a place like nothing else in the US and the Internet has way too much BS and options about Caly. Not sure who the "hippies" are and I'm not sure why they would want different laws. I thought we all wanted the same thing, to be left alone in the privacy of our own homes to do as we wish without wondering if someone is going to break my door down because I smoked a joint because I hurt or just because i want to? Maybe this is part of the issue we all have, we are not all united as one. It does read "We the people" after all...
Together we WIN, divide they WIN.

Peace


----------



## Doer (Nov 20, 2014)

This morning some CA Critter was crying about dope smoking drivers on the radio.

He said they are watching WA and CO,. "very carefully" I thought,... someone get a rope.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, I don't want to be killed by a stoned moron anymore than I want to be killed by a moron drinking.
I'd like to see them have a test so if people smoke at night don't get busted for driving stoned in the morning because that is just wrong and we all know it.

So can you drove on pain killers there? I bet not so why should some stoned person be able to drive and create issues.
Come on there is NO WAY you can intelligently define that, if you even try to just put yourself in with those hippies you just bashed.

Peace


----------



## Doer (Nov 25, 2014)

I have been driving stoned for years. And in fact the only minor accidents I've caused, 2 in the last 20 years was when I was NOT stoned. But, the problem is to defined impaired on THC. There is no definition, no testing of reaction times, etc, that I know of.

No work has been done to establish the amount needed to be impaired. No tests have been established to see if we are impaired.


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 25, 2014)

They now have a thc breathalyzer soooo yeah


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

How did turn political? No more problems with the seizures


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, I'd say someone said "money" or "greed" and those two always lead that direction.


----------



## Milovan (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope you feel better!
You know there's a member here that eats souls.
Bradburry I think.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

Milovan said:


> Hope you feel better!
> You know there's a member here that eats souls.
> Bradburry I think.


Lol...


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

So about two hours after that post saying they have stop, well guess what? Yep I got a real bad one. This was kinda different, but not really. Same thing starting with Aura about 5 mins before everything slows down, you can't do anything about. So you just lay down and let it happen. This time I had muscle convulsions, it makes you curle up in a ball right after muscle BS is followed by what sound like a radio. Like shitty old school am radio. It almost sounds like something is try to deliver a message. So I guess I have to see a doctor now, I am afraid of losing my DL. Without a DL my life would come a grinding hault. So IDK what to do..


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 27, 2014)

Made a doctors appointment for next Tuesday, I will let y'all know what happens


----------



## SoundGarden9 (Nov 27, 2014)

do you take xanax or any type of benzodiazepines if you do thats your culprit


----------



## SoundGarden9 (Nov 27, 2014)

its not astral projections you don't shake or feel uncomfortable at all astral projection means that when you sleep you can see yourself and go see tings without leaving your body and this happens while asleep read more about astral projection don't convince yourself its that to comfort yourself theirs is a underline issue at hand kept researching ill research myself i hope u figure this out


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 28, 2014)

SoundGarden9 said:


> do you take xanax or any type of benzodiazepines if you do thats your culprit


Yes but rarely, but I am a alcoholic. But I think it's more then withdraws


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 28, 2014)

SoundGarden9 said:


> its not astral projections you don't shake or feel uncomfortable at all astral projection means that when you sleep you can see yourself and go see tings without leaving your body and this happens while asleep read more about astral projection don't convince yourself its that to comfort yourself theirs is a underline issue at hand kept researching ill research myself i hope u figure this out


Yeah I thought that at first, its really weird. I get them, when I am exhausted. It's like I am trying to stop myself from falling asleep. But I pretty fucking sure it's seizures now. It seems like I get one about every two weeks.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> So about two hours after that post saying they have stop, well guess what? Yep I got a real bad one. This was kinda different, but not really. Same thing starting with Aura about 5 mins before everything slows down, you can't do anything about. So you just lay down and let it happen. This time I had muscle convulsions, it makes you curle up in a ball right after muscle BS is followed by what sound like a radio. Like shitty old school am radio. It almost sounds like something is try to deliver a message. So I guess I have to see a doctor now, I am afraid of losing my DL. Without a DL my life would come a grinding hault. So IDK what to do..


but this only happens at night in bed, right?

your DL is that important to you?

OD, be VERY careful what you tell the doctors.

if you mention ANYTHING about drugs and i mean ANYTHING..you really fucked yourself.

they came from nowhere, you don't know why..you don't drink, smoke or do drugs. period..did i say period? fight the temptation to "tell all" in hopes of them fixing you.

mentioning "aura" should prompt them to get a CT-scan, minimally, which will put your mind at ease.

i've only read bits and pieces of this thread so if i've missed something..all apologies.

there is another member here who experiences that EXACT same thing..i'll try to find the thread and his name, you can PM.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 28, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> but this only happens at night in bed, right?
> 
> your DL is that important to you?
> 
> ...


I was going to tell them I drink and smoke pot, but you are probably right. I will base it on the doctor, I have a pretty good judge of character. Never tell a doctor you smoke cigarettes, never!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I was going to tell them I drink and smoke pot, but you are probably right. I will base it on the doctor, I have a pretty good judge of character. Never tell a doctor you smoke cigarettes, never!


absolutely NOT! i'm telling you "doctor nothing has changed".."just came out of nowhere and seems to happen more often when i'm overtired"..the symptoms you describe could very well be signs of brain..you've already got enough symptoms to warrant the CT-Scan..you don't need to bring in substance usage..you just need to know that there isn't anything going on organically.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 30, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> absolutely NOT! i'm telling you "doctor nothing has changed".."just came out of nowhere and seems to happen more often when i'm overtired"..the symptoms you describe could very well be signs of brain..you've already got enough symptoms to warrant the CT-Scan..you don't need to bring in substance usage..you just need to know that there isn't anything going on organically.


Yeah I agree, I'm getting older and who knows whats going on in my noggin


----------



## SoundGarden9 (Nov 30, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Yes but rarely, but I am a alcoholic. But I think it's more then withdraws


withdrawals for sure bro be careful research coming off safely


----------



## allout (Dec 16, 2014)

hey just read your post hope your doing good.what did the doctor have to say about it when you went in?my brother had the same situation as you he drank heavily didnt eat healthy and had insomnia and he started having seizures just like yours he had alot of little ones and some real big ones that i helped him through.it got real bad 1 after another locking up arms seeing auras,shaking.i almost lost my brother.my bro would drink to feel normal when he was sober he would withdrawl bad to the point he needed the liquor or else he would pretty much seizure.after a while we realized the liqour was only thing giving him his sugar that his body needed .which the doctor told us potassium is a form of salt. after drinking so long his body wouldnt hold it he would just throw up and seizure and lost all his vitamins by throwing up.it wasnt only no potassium the withdrawls intensified it real bad.he couldnt drink no more at all because sezures would come once he stopped and the doctors wernt able to figure it out..we went to the emergency room all they would do is put IV's of potassium. till the morning then release him he would be back by the next weekend.hasnt had 1 in over a year now since we figured out that his body was deficient of potassium.but i still worry because he still gets low on his potassium even though hes no longer drinking he gets close to a seizure.we got him potassium pills from the store.also alfalfa pills and aloe verra pills,going to get kelp seaweed pills soon.to have a variety of vitamins lots of potassium because the potassium pills alone are not close to enough in my bros case.the reason we get so many health pills is because he barely has an appetite.so we gotta supplement with all that and ensure plus drinks.even though my bro takes all those vitamins he still gots insomnia so by being up so much his body eats alot sleep is very important,we got a natural sleep aid called melatonin again from grocery store.helps him sleep alot better just dont overdue it 1 a night.the most important thing is to eat healthy.banana milk shakes and plenty fruits and veggies.oranges kiwis potatoes are all good.its alot to take in but it took us a long time to figure this out.we went to many doctors none of them knew what to make of it they would just shrug there shoulders and call it withdrawls even tried to tell us it wasnt a seizure 1 time,buds help alot but he really only likes strong indicas that help him eat sleep and with pain relief.juicing fan leaves and fruits is real good 1 carrot 1 apple 5 strawberries.its easier to drink the juice then to eat the whole fruits he ends up eating more vitamins with the juices.sometimes we get lazy with it jus gotta keep at it.in the future we want to look into cbd strains for the anti seizure properties.purple strains are usually good.any questions hit me up.hopefully this helps you and somebody else


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2014)

allout said:


> hey just read your post hope your doing good.what did the doctor have to say about it when you went in?my brother had the same situation as you he drank heavily didnt eat healthy and had insomnia and he started having seizures just like yours he had alot of little ones and some real big ones that i helped him through.it got real bad 1 after another locking up arms seeing auras,shaking.i almost lost my brother.my bro would drink to feel normal when he was sober he would withdrawl bad to the point he needed the liquor or else he would pretty much seizure.after a while we realized the liqour was only thing giving him his sugar that his body needed .which the doctor told us potassium is a form of salt. after drinking so long his body wouldnt hold it he would just throw up and seizure and lost all his vitamins by throwing up.it wasnt only no potassium the withdrawls intensified it real bad.he couldnt drink no more at all because sezures would come once he stopped and the doctors wernt able to figure it out..we went to the emergency room all they would do is put IV's of potassium. till the morning then release him he would be back by the next weekend.hasnt had 1 in over a year now since we figured out that his body was deficient of potassium.but i still worry because he still gets low on his potassium even though hes no longer drinking he gets close to a seizure.we got him potassium pills from the store.also alfalfa pills and aloe verra pills,going to get kelp seaweed pills soon.to have a variety of vitamins lots of potassium because the potassium pills alone are not close to enough in my bros case.the reason we get so many health pills is because he barely has an appetite.so we gotta supplement with all that and ensure plus drinks.even though my bro takes all those vitamins he still gots insomnia so by being up so much his body eats alot sleep is very important,we got a natural sleep aid called melatonin again from grocery store.helps him sleep alot better just dont overdue it 1 a night.the most important thing is to eat healthy.banana milk shakes and plenty fruits and veggies.oranges kiwis potatoes are all good.its alot to take in but it took us a long time to figure this out.we went to many doctors none of them knew what to make of it they would just shrug there shoulders and call it withdrawls even tried to tell us it wasnt a seizure 1 time,buds help alot but he really only likes strong indicas that help him eat sleep and with pain relief.juicing fan leaves and fruits is real good 1 carrot 1 apple 5 strawberries.its easier to drink the juice then to eat the whole fruits he ends up eating more vitamins with the juices.sometimes we get lazy with it jus gotta keep at it.in the future we want to look into cbd strains for the anti seizure properties.purple strains are usually good.any questions hit me up.hopefully this helps you and somebody else



yeah your electrolytes are very important..they actually keep your system "electrically charged" in order your heart keeps its rhythm..without that you're sunk. 

i guess i didn't see this as a resulting of alcohol WD's..OD? is that what you are doing..trying to WD?

you know the shrinks have those shots for alcoholism..i saw an ad at their offices..have you ever thought of that?

what was the outcome of you doctors visit?


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 17, 2014)

It sounds like a demonic attack, they can come in different ways. Things like you mentioned; sleep paralysis and other really disturbing events can be demonic attacks.





Mention the name JESUS CHRIST for HE is LORD. (GOD prepared a body for HIMSELF through a Virgin, Lived HOLY and Sinless; then was tortured and Crucified for my Sin and yours.
(Assuming you're Human.. LOL ) 2014 years ago.


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> So about two weeks ago I was trying to take a nap because I didn't sleep well the night before, in about a half hour of laying down. It came on slowly and felt like I was being electrocuted, my ears could hear electricity and I tried to fight it but eventually I had to give in, as soon as I stop fighting it, it completely took me over. It felt like my body was cramping up and I felt as if I was abducted. It felt as if some was try pull my soul out of me. As soon as I snapped out of it I was freaked out the rest of day. So all was good for the last two weeks or whatnot. Then it happen to me again last night but this time it was worse. This time the noise was louder and I tried to fight it again but this time there was no way I stood a chance. This time when I let go, I seriously thought I was going to die, and I heard voices this time. When I let go, the noise stopped and it was dead silent other then the voice or voices. I felt that my soul was half way out of my body this time, and somehow I fought it and came back, then the noise came back and stayed for about 5 minutes, just a loud ringing. I dont know what to do, I have money but hate doctors and don't have insurance. I am somewhat healthy other then smoking and drinking. I suffer from insomnia real bad and wasnt eating super healty the last couple of days. I looked up on the internet and it resembles a seizure but not entirely. Then I read some lady talking about astro projections and her case seem way more like mine. So I'm really confused and looking to find someone that has seizures to perhaps verify that is what I am experiencing.
> 
> P.S something that happen last night was my stomach started cramping about a hour and a half before, I puked pretty good but I also had some wierd stuff and also after the seizure or whatever my mouth went completely dry, I think I read that people who have seizures basically drool.


is this the first time occurrance?


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> So about two weeks ago I was trying to take a nap because I didn't sleep well the night before, in about a half hour of laying down. It came on slowly and felt like I was being electrocuted, my ears could hear electricity and I tried to fight it but eventually I had to give in, as soon as I stop fighting it, it completely took me over. It felt like my body was cramping up and I felt as if I was abducted. It felt as if some was try pull my soul out of me. As soon as I snapped out of it I was freaked out the rest of day. So all was good for the last two weeks or whatnot. Then it happen to me again last night but this time it was worse. This time the noise was louder and I tried to fight it again but this time there was no way I stood a chance. This time when I let go, I seriously thought I was going to die, and I heard voices this time. When I let go, the noise stopped and it was dead silent other then the voice or voices. I felt that my soul was half way out of my body this time, and somehow I fought it and came back, then the noise came back and stayed for about 5 minutes, just a loud ringing. I dont know what to do, I have money but hate doctors and don't have insurance. I am somewhat healthy other then smoking and drinking. I suffer from insomnia real bad and wasnt eating super healty the last couple of days. I looked up on the internet and it resembles a seizure but not entirely. Then I read some lady talking about astro projections and her case seem way more like mine. So I'm really confused and looking to find someone that has seizures to perhaps verify that is what I am experiencing.
> 
> P.S something that happen last night was my stomach started cramping about a hour and a half before, I puked pretty good but I also had some wierd stuff and also after the seizure or whatever my mouth went completely dry, I think I read that people who have seizures basically drool.


is this the first time this has happened


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 17, 2015)

From my personal experience...
These types of seizures are most likely caused by sleep deprivation, or stress and maybe caffeine intake. Me personally, I've had two seizures that lasted about 10-15 seconds, they weren't full seizures that last for minutes, thank god. Both of the times that it happened to me I went to the hospital to make sure everything was okay. One of the two times the doctors there said it was caused by marijuana, I chose not to believe the first one because the second one told me not to smoke lol.
I went to my family doctor who is (by my knowledge) far smarter than any doctor at the hospital I was at, he said that if anything Marijuana should HELP with the seizures not cause them, so most likely it was not caused by weed. 
However the fact that I had low amount of sleep and caffeine on my first time, and no caffeine on my second but little sleep I think it's safe to say that sleep deprivation may have caused your seizures as well as mine. I also suffer from insomnia, I am able to go 24hrs+ without sleep if I wanted to, but I forcefully tire myself out by the end of the day so I go to sleep. 
Weed sometimes even helps me sleep so I just roll a joint for myself, go outside, spark it up and go to bed (or maybe watch an episode of House, or blue mountain state, and then go to sleep) 

Let me know if any of this helped you out bud, hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Ladysogreen (Feb 24, 2015)

Get yourself checked out. Seizures of any type, can damage your brain permanently.
If your brain is in a state of seizure, and confusion sets in....if you stay in that condition for even a brief period of time, you could wind up permanently confused for the rest of your life. It's nothing to play around with.
From what you've said, it does sound like a seizure. Many things can cause seizures. Head injuries, low blood sugar,
certain illnesses, etc.... Even if you hate doctors, get checked out...it can't hurt.


----------



## Zillerz (Mar 1, 2015)

Ladysogreen said:


> Get yourself checked out. Seizures of any type, can damage your brain permanently.
> If your brain is in a state of seizure, and confusion sets in....if you stay in that condition for even a brief period of time, you could wind up permanently confused for the rest of your life. It's nothing to play around with.
> From what you've said, it does sound like a seizure. Many things can cause seizures. Head injuries, low blood sugar,
> certain illnesses, etc.... Even if you hate doctors, get checked out...it can't hurt.


Exactly, what Ladysogreen said.
Even I am currently getting medical tests at this hospital, already had a cardiac holter, sleep deprived EEG and contrast + MRI are coming up in a few weeks. They put me as "High-Priority" so hopefully its nothing too serious


----------



## mainliner (Apr 6, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> So about two weeks ago I was trying to take a nap because I didn't sleep well the night before, in about a half hour of laying down. It came on slowly and felt like I was being electrocuted, my ears could hear electricity and I tried to fight it but eventually I had to give in, as soon as I stop fighting it, it completely took me over. It felt like my body was cramping up and I felt as if I was abducted. It felt as if some was try pull my soul out of me. As soon as I snapped out of it I was freaked out the rest of day. So all was good for the last two weeks or whatnot. Then it happen to me again last night but this time it was worse. This time the noise was louder and I tried to fight it again but this time there was no way I stood a chance. This time when I let go, I seriously thought I was going to die, and I heard voices this time. When I let go, the noise stopped and it was dead silent other then the voice or voices. I felt that my soul was half way out of my body this time, and somehow I fought it and came back, then the noise came back and stayed for about 5 minutes, just a loud ringing. I dont know what to do, I have money but hate doctors and don't have insurance. I am somewhat healthy other then smoking and drinking. I suffer from insomnia real bad and wasnt eating super healty the last couple of days. I looked up on the internet and it resembles a seizure but not entirely. Then I read some lady talking about astro projections and her case seem way more like mine. So I'm really confused and looking to find someone that has seizures to perhaps verify that is what I am experiencing.
> 
> P.S something that happen last night was my stomach started cramping about a hour and a half before, I puked pretty good but I also had some wierd stuff and also after the seizure or whatever my mouth went completely dry, I think I read that people who have seizures basically drool.


 you had the start of an OBE.

out of body experience


this i know


----------



## Doer (Apr 6, 2015)

Those used to plague me when I was about 17 years old. 

Always the same.
- trying to sleep, nap, etc
- feel like I woke up paralyzed
- can't even speak, need to call out

Next thing, I am out in the room dealing with something.

Next, I wake up.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 6, 2015)

i was talking to a girl about it the other day and she was as confused as you .

OBE run though her family history.

when an obe happens to someone with no understanding of whats going, your subconscious paralysis your body while it works on seperating your soul( you mentioned) from your really body ..... This is untrue and is really just a battle between yourself and yourself if this makes sense.


did you feel coinciously trapped, paralysised from the brain down?

and the more you struggled the harder it got ?

sound familiar?


your op experience is common 

next time it happens ...... Pm me


----------



## mainliner (Apr 6, 2015)

Doer said:


> Those used to plague me when I was about 17 years old.
> 
> Always the same.
> - trying to sleep, nap, etc
> ...


 obe's 

there actually just a different sort of lucid dream and not what people think.

your asleep when you have them this i know


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Might not wait, damage could be happening with time untreated.


Agreed , bro you need to go to the ER & have a CT scan as well as an MRI , sleep paralysis isnt painful & isnt associated with ringing of the ears .

Go to a community hospital where ya dont need insurance to be treated .


----------



## mainliner (Apr 6, 2015)

sorry i was going to say about " being sick" thing id go to the docs.

but you have been haveing the start of obes this i know


----------



## Doer (Apr 6, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> It sounds like a demonic attack, they can come in different ways. Things like you mentioned; sleep paralysis and other really disturbing events can be demonic attacks.


Yeah. Just torture him to death. That rids demons. Tell ghostdriver he is demonic. That works.

Let's see, burned at the stake, broken on the wheel, hanged, drawn and quartered and many other techniques are useful for banishing demons.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 6, 2015)

SoundGarden9 said:


> do you take xanax or any type of benzodiazepines if you do thats your culprit


Odd, they write Clonazepam for seizures.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 6, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> but this only happens at night in bed, right?
> 
> your DL is that important to you?
> 
> ...


I've found lying or withholding information from your doctor to sometimes be detrimental to your health.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 6, 2015)

he's had an obe that's all.

being sick before has fuck all to do with it but id go to docs.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 6, 2015)

I have seizures and the only thing that sounded familiar from your post was muscle cramps and loss of hearing.

It's not just some mild muscle cramp though, it's long lasting and extremely painful muscle contractions to the point that I can't move.

Aside from that they're disorienting, my vision blurs and tunnels, my hearing goes away, I can't really think, just in a spacey, confused state and I start sweating like I just ran a marathon in 120+ degree heat. They never hit out of nowhere though, I can recognize the signs that I have a seizure coming on hours before they actually happen.

Something definetly isn't right, I'm not sure if you had an actual seizure or not but I hope you saw or go see a doctor about it.


----------

